# Louis LOVES Acana



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I picked up the trial bags of Acana Pacifica and Grasslands because I'm visiting my parents in Washington and I dont think that he will be able to get through a whole 5lb bag while we are here. Anyways, he LOVES both of them so much! I gave him a couple pieces as soon as I opened the bag and I swear he thought they were treats. He doesnt seem to have a preference between the two formulas and loves them both. Right now we are transitioning from NB sweet potato and venison which was just ok for him. I would definately recommend either one to anyone looking for a grain free formula that isnt too high in protein. I personally think the 40% in orijen is a bit high for such a small dog. I love how the meats are deboned to reduce ash. I'm glad I found a good food that Louis loves so much. Louis gives Acana 4 paws! :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am glad you found a food that your baby loves so much. All three of mine also love the Acana Grasslands. Right now I have them on the Orijen Reginal Red just to mix it up a bit. They love that too. The only problem I have is them trying to steal each others food. Thinking I may have to separate them for meals.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

My baby Bailey is on Canine Caviar for now (he was on the puppy, recently switched to adult) and seems to like it, but Acana is definitely next up for him. Glad that your pup loves it!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Both of my babies are on Acana Pacifica and also love it. They were on Orijen 6 Fresh Fish for quite a while, but they did have a tooting problem (lol) on it so I tried the Acana with less protein to see if that would help -- it's the perfect balance for them!

Next up we are trying Acana Grasslands, and I plan on also using part Orijen Regional Red in small amounts in the rotation.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I tried Acana Grasslands but Shoni just likes Orijen Senior (less fat) better. I like switching for variety anyway. His main food for the last couple of months is Nature's Variety Raw Frozen, so kibble is just an added supplement.


----------

